# How many ESL teachers are there?



## easylife

Are there a lot more ESL teachers in Japan than there used to be? Or less? I'd expect there to be more, because the smaller cities and more rural areas were starting to do a lot of hiring, and I'm told they put a lot more teachers in the schools.


----------



## japanfan

I have to imagine there are more. However, there may be more native Japanese people teaching ESL classes, so there may still not be more available jobs.


----------

